# Getting to know everyone....



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, so I've been on GP for a few weeks now (almost a month), and noone really knows anything about me accept for a have a bully names Kandi and a son named Jakob.

Anyways, I thought I'd write one here and give everyone the chance to get to know a little about me, and I would like for others to respond, so I can get familiar with some names and interests or how many dogs everyone has, etc.

I'll start by saying:

My name is Bridgit. I'm 21 years old and I have a 4 year old son name Jakob who just started school this year. We reside in North Texas just south of the Oklahoma border. I am a college student right now, and I am in my sophomore year towards my associate's degree in substance abuse counseling. I plan to transfer to a university (hopefully) to get my bachelor's or applied science degree in my field.

I have had 7 dogs in my lifetime. 5 of which are deceased. I am a big dog person. My favorite dogs are American Bullies, Pitbulls, Siberian Huskies, German Sheppards, and Rottweilers. I suppose I am a fan of big dogs 

I love cars and animals, and I have a soft heart for people.

Well that was a sum up of me and everything, and I hope to get to know the rest of you as well!


----------



## apollo_dog (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome to GP im new here as well has been a great source for info!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Definately has been. I've learned a lot of things here.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ill go along with this

my name is aubrey, im 21 and 1/2, i currently reside in southern cali. im a college drop out... well i didnt really drop out i moved with out noticed. i've lived in olympia washington and portland oregon, and the south bay area here in los angeles. i'm a mechanic and wood worker by formal education. i like gardening  but im not that great at it, still learning. uhhm i like to travel. i dont know what i wanna do when i grow up anymore, so my goal is to learn every trade i can before i die.

i've had 6 dogs in my life time. a tri-colored mutt named chleo R.i.p, a poodle named heffy R.i.p., a saint bernard named cujo R.i.p, a german short hair pointer named chloe, a chihuahua named killer, and my fiances pit mutt tini titan.

if i were to get another dog in the near future it'd probably be a game bred dog, i want a dog with alot of drive and that i can work. but im kinda partial to taking dogs that are running around on the street and giving them homes where they cant escape the yard. 2 of our best dogs that way cujo and chleo

ive always been partial to apbts. my favorite breeds are rotties, st. bernards, and of course apbts, and i also like bullys and pointers. well i like all dogs in general.

my intrests are cars/trucks, bikes in general (choppers, cafe racers, dirt bikes like em all, r/c cars, wood working (any thing thats pretty much hands on), and dogs.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> ill go along with this
> 
> my name is aubrey, im 21 and 1/2, i currently reside in southern cali. im a college drop out... well i didnt really drop out i moved with out noticed. i've lived in olympia washington and portland oregon, and the south bay area here in los angeles. i'm a mechanic and wood worker by formal education. i like gardening  but im not that great at it, still learning. uhhm i like to travel. i dont know what i wanna do when i grow up anymore, so my goal is to learn every trade i can before i die.
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you Aubrey!!  I want to visit Cali one day for sure!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi my name is Jessie
Im 21 years old, i have a 4 year old little girl named Sharina, a 2 year old little girl named Cheyenne, and a 1 year old little boy named Dakota.. We live in Talbott,Tn. I was born and raised here.. ive actually lived on the same road all of my life..lol.. my parents are my neighbors  we have 10 apbts.. Gixer, Pheonix, Cali, Tyson, Teardrop, Tonka, Tater, Cheerio, CoCo, & Medusa. I love my dogs and my cars.. I used to raise blueticks when i was younger and was big on **** hunting.. got out of that when we got our first apbt.. Well i think thats all about me


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> Hi my name is Jessie
> Im 21 years old, i have a 4 year old little girl named Sharina, a 2 year old little girl named Cheyenne, and a 1 year old little boy named Dakota.. We live in Talbott,Tn. I was born and raised here.. ive actually lived on the same road all of my life..lol.. my parents are my neighbors  we have 10 apbts.. Gixer, Pheonix, Cali, Tyson, Teardrop, Tonka, Tater, Cheerio, CoCo, & Medusa. I love my dogs and my cars.. I used to raise blueticks when i was younger and was big on **** hunting.. got out of that when we got our first apbt.. Well i think thats all about me


Nice to meet you Jessie!!  It's nice to live close to home! and you certainly have a big family


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Where to start.My name is Lisa and I'm 31 yrs old.I'm from Orlando,Fl but moved to NC 6 yrs ago.I've been married for 13 yrs,have a 12 yr old daughter,8 and 6 yr old sons.
I've had apbt's for 5 yrs but never really got into the breed until I came on here.Before that I had rotti's and gsd's.
I love heavy metal music,sports,and old muscle cars.
Hmmm is there anything else?lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Let's see if I can streamline this and not make it a marathon intro.

My name is Lindsay. I'm a 31-year-old midwest import living in west TX for the time being. Looking to move to Oklahoma next year and get out of the desert. Currently single, no kids, just my two dogs. I work for a pet resort in Lubbock, and also work for Matrix kennels taking care of the dogs. I have no further life plan than that as far as career goes. I like APBTs (obviously), dog shows/sports, reptiles, video games, computers, camping, swimming, music, uh... other stuff. My ultimate ambition is to get below 150 lbs and be tri-lingual. LOL!

Dang. That's the shortest personals ad I've ever written. :hammer:

Me with Terra in '09, and me with Loki last week.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess I'll throw ya a bone, lol. 

I live "down the road" from Jessie, in the neighboring town, but I'm not from here. I was born in Florida, but claim Texas as my home state (sorry Floridians). I'm 28 y/o, mother of 3 beautiful girls. I'm kinda boring, I work, and come home, and get on here and Face Book. I've had a few dogs in my life, mostly APBTs and a few misc breeds in between. I love all dogs, but I've really got a thing for black and tan. I've always loved the markings/look of a Rottweiler, Doberman, Gordan Setter, Black and Tan Coonhound, Min Pin and Manchester Terrier. My current pup is black and tan, of unknown origin (shelter mutt). I do have a natural affinity for dark coated dogs period, as my last two APBTs were a black brindle with some white on him, and a seal and white girl. I have completed some schooling, I've got my Associate's in Applied Science in Veterinary Medicine (in short, I'm qualified to work as a veterinary assistant). I'm also trained as a groomer, and have worked for several small-time groomers, as well as PetSmart as a Pet Stylist (fancy name for groomer). I'm currently one exam away from finishing my course in Photography, so hopefully I can be doing something I love rather than something that just pays the bills. Eventually, I'll be in a position to get myself into Vet School and get my Doctorate in Veterinary Medicine. I also want to get certified as a trainer (obedience) and maybe have a back up plan to my back up plan, lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Alright so I guess I'll play along, lmaoo, like you all don't know me, well for the most part. 

Ok my name is Tye, I am 35 years old, I am the mother to 3 kids, my youngest son just turned 12, my daughter will be 15 in Oct. and my oldest son will be 17 in Dec. I have been married and divorced twice and have no plans to get married anytime soon in the near future, UNLESS that certain someone comes along who I think is worthy, lol. I was born on the base in Camp Pendleton, CA, and moved around a LOT as a child, I have lived in OK, TC, NM, PA, CA and HI. I live in Tx now, sentral, AUSTIN baby yeah. I love it here and have been into APBT's since I was 11. I work, show and train the breed and am a full time nanny for the past 7 years, I love my work. I currently only own one APBT and that is Odie, but will hopefully soon be more when I am better on my feet. bad relationships will kick ya in the butt


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

:welcome:

My name is Celeste, I'm 15 years old and I live in Northern California. I'm glad to say I have no kids, unless dogs count. I am single, and have no intentions of having kids. I much prefer dogs. I like busy body dogs who keep my on my toes and obsess over toys. I'm currently going to be a assistant trainer at the local Humane Society, but due to my age I am unpaid. Which is fine, the experience is enough.

I have a weight pulling club, and participate/follow/train for other sports like dock jumping, agility, obedience, rally, bikejoring, and I'm hoping to get active in Schutzhund. I found a club I like, we're just trying to sort of some meeting dates but my upcoming weekends have been jammed.

I like a lot of breeds, American Pit Bull Terriers, German Shepherd Dogs, Belgian Malinois, Beaucerons, Scott type American Bulldogs, Dogo Argentino, Caucasian Ovcharka, Boerboel, Neapolitan Mastiff, Dutch Shepherd, can I stop now?

However I only have interest currently in owning GSDs and APBTs. Possibly DS and BM in the future depending on my interests and training and possibly Beaucerons when I find more info on them. The other breeds are ones I just enjoy seeing.

I also love quad riding, reptiles, good video games and movies, camping, swimming in lakes without a lot of unruly people, etc.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

My name is Amber. I'm married, 25, and I have 2 children. My daughter is 6 and my son is 3. 

I'm an all animal lover...but dogs are my favorites. I found my way here while googling info about APBT's. I have a 7 (almost 8) month old APBT named Keira and a 6 year old GSD named Caesar. I got a Rat Terrier (poss. mix) a few weeks ago but she wasn't the right fit for our family, so I found her another home. 
Strange fact about me is that I have never owned a dog I bought from a breeder, even though I have owned 3 purebreds. I have also owned several mixes.
Keira is my first APBT. Someone dumped her when she was 8 weeks old-- 2 weeks after buying her! They got her without asking their landlord first, and got evicted. I always loved the breed, just never had one. We were planning on getting a dog anyways, and she needed a place to go, so we adopted her. 
I also could care less about papers, because I don't plan to show or breed any dogs that will ever live in my home...but Keira is UKC reg (I don't actually have the papers but the lady who bought her from the breeder in the first place gave me all the paperwork to get them, if I chose to) and Caesar is AKC reg, though somewhere in his 3 other homes, the physical paperwork got lost. 
I also have 2 cats and a Ball Python.
I am addicted to Facebook and Craigslist (not actually buying anything off of it, just reading all the stupid stuff, haha) and I love to cook. I like to experiment with food-- and it is almost always edible. I even taught myself how to make bread WITHOUT a recipe with 4 ingredients.  (It's super easy, btw.)
I'm a homebody, and rarely leave the house to go out. I go out in the yard, but that's about it-- unless I am walking the dogs.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> I am addicted to Facebook and Craigslist (not actually buying anything off of it, just reading all the stupid stuff, haha) and I love to cook. I like to experiment with food-- and it is almost always edible. I even taught myself how to make bread WITHOUT a recipe with 4 ingredients.  (It's super easy, btw.)


BEST OF CRAIGSLIST for the win XD they got some crazy  up there XD


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

This is cool, Stoner, my uncle's middle name is Aubrey, never actually met another guy with that name except him and my cousin, too cool  Great post Brigit


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My name is Shanna, but my friends call me Mac. My partner Dawn and I have two teenaged girls. One is 13 the other is 15. I would LOVE to trade them in for bulldogs. LOL! We live in Rockledge FL about 15 minutes from Cocoa Beach. I bought a house so I could rescue a pit, ended up with my Bully mix Ecko. We also have a Chihuahua, she's crazy, and belongs to Dawn. LOL!
I'm a military brat so I've been everywhere from the Philippines to Germany. MA, OK, OH, NH, ND, NC, IL, MN, and now FL, not in that order. 
I sell car insurance, I am VERY boring.  I like to grill on my Webber, drink beer, watch football and take weekend trips to Tampa with my dog and GF to hit the beaches.










My sister, my nephew, our youngest Ashlyn, our oldest Darby, and me and Dawn.

Ecko loves his kids.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

My name is Megan, I am 21 years old and married to the love of my life, we have been together for over 6 years and married for a year and a half! I own 2 dogs currently, an APBT x Lab named Belle, and an APBT/Bully named Rudi, looove love love my babies, they are my children, i would do anything and everything for them. I will be getting another lil guy in a couple weeks here, but i'm keeping him under wraps for now  I plan on having children possibly when im like.. 25... 26... not sure yet, all i know is I want time to myself before i even think about having children! I am a dog groomer, have been training and doing it for a lil over 3 1/2 years now, and i love it! Dogs are my passion, I like dogs better than about 99% of people, and I would much rather work with dogs than people any day of the week! I don't care much for sporty cars or have a real interest in cars, i like my suv crossover thingie cuz it fits my dogs, and thats about it  I am interested in showing conformation, agility, rally, bikejoring, i just need to find more time to get all that under way. hopefully in the next couple of months, i found a great place to train, i just gotta get my booty up there  As far as dog breeds i like, i like most... no small hairy yappy breeds though. dogs i would own, i would own a frenchie, a boston, apbt (obv), standard poodle, thats probably it. lolz.
OH! and i live in Southeastern Michigan! Born and raised here in the same town that we purchased a house in! lmao

heres us!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> My name is Shanna, but my friends call me Mac. My partner Dawn and I have two teenaged girls. One is 13 the other is 15. I would LOVE to trade them in for bulldogs. LOL! We live in Rockledge FL about 15 minutes from Cocoa Beach. I bought a house so I could rescue a pit, ended up with my Bully mix Ecko. We also have a Chihuahua, she's crazy, and belongs to Dawn. LOL!
> I'm a military brat so I've been everywhere from the Philippines to Germany. MA, OK, OH, NH, ND, NC, IL, MN, and now FL, not in that order.
> I sell car insurance, I am VERY boring.  I like to grill on my Webber, drink beer, watch football and take weekend trips to Tampa with my dog and GF to hit the beaches.
> 
> ...


I would love to visit florida one day. I think Ecko is very beautiful. Our chuihuahua is crazy, also


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

meganc66 said:


> My name is Megan, I am 21 years old and married to the love of my life, we have been together for over 6 years and married for a year and a half! I own 2 dogs currently, an APBT x Lab named Belle, and an APBT/Bully named Rudi, looove love love my babies, they are my children, i would do anything and everything for them. I will be getting another lil guy in a couple weeks here, but i'm keeping him under wraps for now  I plan on having children possibly when im like.. 25... 26... not sure yet, all i know is I want time to myself before i even think about having children! I am a dog groomer, have been training and doing it for a lil over 3 1/2 years now, and i love it! Dogs are my passion, I like dogs better than about 99% of people, and I would much rather work with dogs than people any day of the week! I don't care much for sporty cars or have a real interest in cars, i like my suv crossover thingie cuz it fits my dogs, and thats about it  I am interested in showing conformation, agility, rally, bikejoring, i just need to find more time to get all that under way. hopefully in the next couple of months, i found a great place to train, i just gotta get my booty up there  As far as dog breeds i like, i like most... no small hairy yappy breeds though. dogs i would own, i would own a frenchie, a boston, apbt (obv), standard poodle, thats probably it. lolz.
> OH! and i live in Southeastern Michigan! Born and raised here in the same town that we purchased a house in! lmao
> 
> heres us!


You have a beautiful family, Megan! And you have a good plan.  dogs are much easier than kids  When the time is right, you will know !!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shanna, I could never remember your darn name, lmaooo. You know I think you have a gorgeous family  And Gaa, that is my fave pic of you and the girls and your hubby


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> This is cool, Stoner, my uncle's middle name is Aubrey, never actually met another guy with that name except him and my cousin, too cool  Great post Brigit


my great gandpas middle name was aubrey, and so is my dads  my dad had some cousins in texas and my great grandpa was born in oklahoma. you dont have any body with lee as their last name in your family do you?


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok I will play along also 

My name is April, I am a 26 year old mother and wife. I have a 3 year old daughter named Allie and a daughter who will be here in November (Lanie will be her name). I have been married for 4 years and I currently own 2 dogs. A 2.5 year old Min Pin named Lil Man and a 1.5 year old APBT named Nila. I am a stay at home mom and my husband works out of town alot  . My hobbies include facebook, raising my daughters, my dogs, family and I am not a huge people person lol. I get along better with animals haha. I live in Louisiana and I travel alot to visit my husband when he is off on a job. I worked in the real-estate business for 4 years until I had my first child and decided to stay home and raise her. We are currently looking into getting another APBT soon but we are looking around for a rescue or one that needs to be re-homed.

Nila and I on Halloween









Lil Man









My Allie and Lil Man









Nila and Lucas (my husband)


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

aprilortego said:


> Ok I will play along also
> 
> My name is April, I am a 26 year old mother and wife. I have a 3 year old daughter named Allie and a daughter who will be here in November (Lanie will be her name). I have been married for 4 years and I currently own 2 dogs. A 2.5 year old Min Pin named Lil Man and a 1.5 year old APBT named Nila. I am a stay at home mom and my husband works out of town alot  . My hobbies include facebook, raising my daughters, my dogs, family and I am not a huge people person lol. I get along better with animals haha. I live in Louisiana and I travel alot to visit my husband when he is off on a job. I worked in the real-estate business for 4 years until I had my first child and decided to stay home and raise her. We are currently looking into getting another APBT soon but we are looking around for a rescue or one that needs to be re-homed.
> 
> ...


Cute kids (four legged and your daughter  congrats on the baby to be


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you ..... They are my pride and joy


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> my great gandpas middle name was aubrey, and so is my dads  my dad had some cousins in texas and my great grandpa was born in oklahoma. you dont have any body with lee as their last name in your family do you?


I am originally from New Mexico, well CA cause I was born there but that's it, I say I am from NM, I am not sure where the Aubrey came from but no Lee's in my family that I know of, my middle name is Leigh, lol

And April you have a gorgeous family congrats on the new skin addition


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks .....


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> I am originally from New Mexico, well CA cause I was born there but that's it, I say I am from NM, I am not sure where the Aubrey came from but no Lee's in my family that I know of, my middle name is Leigh, lol
> 
> And April you have a gorgeous family congrats on the new skin addition


lol weird coiwinkidinks

nila is so pretty i love her ears


----------

